# Cycle / run social distancing research



## Randomnerd (11 Apr 2020)

Here’s an interesting bit of research. I’ve a choice of Sustrans or A-road for utility ride to grocery. A-road for me, for now.


View: https://medium.com/@jurgenthoelen/belgian-dutch-study-why-in-times-of-covid-19-you-can-not-walk-run-bike-close-to-each-other-a5df19c77d08


----------



## matticus (11 Apr 2020)

I've gotten VERY bored of seeing this research quoted on every social media channel going in the last 48hrs ...

No offence meant randomnerd! You have actually said something new; it does indeed suggest that riding on the roads is a better way to keep COVID transmission down than using crowded shared-paths.


----------



## Randomnerd (11 Apr 2020)

Well, I Am Sorry.
It was new to me.
i don’t get out much, or tweet, or facefark, or instamatic
Sorry
Mods. I’m a dinosaur. Kill me now. Delete. Delete.


----------



## Randomnerd (11 Apr 2020)

matticus said:


> I've gotten VERY bored of seeing this research quoted on every social media channel going in the last 48hrs ...
> 
> No offence meant randomnerd! You have actually said something new; it does indeed suggest that riding on the roads is a better way to keep COVID transmission down than using crowded shared-paths.


Thanks. I said something new. It means a lot


----------



## DRHysted (11 Apr 2020)

I saw a bit about this research the other day, but it wasn’t positive. It was claiming that the research hadn’t been published, peer reviewed, or proven. Also the facts hadn’t been verified. 
it went on to say that the research could be accurate but were still waiting for it to be published.


----------



## Drago (12 Apr 2020)

A Professor of the bleedin' obvious tells us the bleedin' obvious. It's been well reported that 6 metres is the minimum really safe clearance, but the chances of infection fall exponentially with distance beyond 1.5, plus the practicalities involved make 2M the official recommendation. Anyone who was paying attention to the news early on would have known this.


----------



## matticus (12 Apr 2020)

Randomnerd said:


> Well, I Am Sorry.
> It was new to me.
> i don’t get out much, or tweet, or facefark, or instamatic
> Sorry
> Mods. I’m a dinosaur. Kill me now. Delete. Delete.


Harsh but fair.


----------

